# record keeping



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

As I am starting to track records of illness, shots, births, feed changes, etc... I'm wondering if there is a better way than the table I created on Microsoft Word. I saw a little book at the feed store, but it was just for breeding purposes. 

What do other people use for keeping track of their herd information?

Tonia


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

I created an access database.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I have been shopping for just the same thing.

I like the program called Ranch Manager also Agritec. Agritec is free and basic. Ranch Manager is $99 for the goat software but much more intuitive. I have attached a link for each.

Agritec:
http://www.agritecsoft.com

Ranch Manager:
http://www.lionedge.com/index.htm?gclid=CKe4-q7lqagCFUF95QodgUltQw


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

For breeding and kidding, I write it down in a Microsoft Excel document - date, buck, doe, due date etc.
For everything else, since I write in 'milk measurements' for every doe we milk each day onto the computer in a Microsoft Word document, (I write the milk measurements onto the computer, not milk the goats onto the computer) I write in everything that hapapnes with all our animals, from selling chooks to dogs whelping to all the goats current health, any news, what we did for the day if it was interesting, and all the other goat stuff. I write the date before each entry, so when I want to know anything, say last drenching date for example, I control-f to bring up the search window and type in 'drench' and up it comes. I also memorize each birth date for all the animals - although with more than a dozen guinea pig births this year, I need to refresh on two of the dates.  
Here is an average day:

27-1-11 Bella 1.7 pm 1.2 Midgee 1.3 pm .9 Joyce .1 pm .05 Megs .9 pm 1.05 Ginger 1.5 pm .9 Pookie .7 pm .35
All fine. Tomâ€™s new ewe and lamb disappeared today!! Canâ€™t find them.  Hope they turn up tomorrow. 
Gave dolomite to Woody both milkings. Suzy and Nick came out today.
Cap 2â€™s bub had three babies, all smooth with white blazes and walnut, brown, white and tan patchwork coats.
Megs got 10 garlic this morning, 8 tonight.

(by the way, the ewe and lamb turned up the next day  )

Cheers,
Cazz


----------

